
Mattel Is Using 3D Printing to Resurrect an Old Hit - bane
http://fortune.com/2016/02/12/mattel-3d-printing-toys/?xid=soc_socialflow_facebook_FORTUNE
======
oliv__
Tengential but: sometimes I wonder how websites like these survive or even
exist.

Reading an article on Fortune is hellish: ads trying to load, flash trying to
activate, _huge_ black banner with outsize logo (80% empty space), another
banner linking to other sites of the network, big link banner to the left, ad
underneath, and _finally_ you get a tiny, cramped square on the screen to read
your article.

Who reads this?

(In any case, a 3D printer at that price is pretty damn cool. Kids will grow
up in a totally different world when they can 3D print toys at home, on
demand.)

~~~
jgalt212
Indeed.

I basically cannot get either Business Insider or Huffington Post to load on
my laptop unless I have an Ad Blocker installed.

~~~
acheron
Sounds like your browser is trying to do you a favor. Does it keep you from
loading Slate or Gawker too?

~~~
jgalt212
Those are sluggish, but at least they load.

------
tdicola
The most interesting thing about this in my opinion is that their software is
only for iOS and Android, at least for now. No Windows/desktop option. Makes
total sense IMHO.

~~~
camillomiller
Cory Doctorow's Makers is becoming a reality.

~~~
cableshaft
Once again, I get a reminder of why I really need to start reading some
Doctorow.

------
codezero
A 3D printer at $299 is pretty amazing. If love to see examples of the quality
of the items it produces.

------
SixSigma
Kudos for them if they are embracing this wholeheartedly

------
sschueller
Not sure if kids will have the patience to wait 8 hours for a print out
compared to a few minutes with the original version.

------
mariuolo
Hmm, children chew on toys. Is 3D printing safe in that regard?

~~~
Sanddancer
ABS and PLA are already heavily used in making toys, so they'd be no more
dangerous than any other toy on the market.

~~~
kbutler
The problem is the voids - tiny gaps in the 3d printed layers provide nice
reservoirs for bacteria growth.

------
coco1989
I found a thing maker in my grandmothers attic - it was awesome.

